# News stand and auto renew option



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm checking out the new news stand app and have downloaded a couple of the free magazines, but I don't want them to auto renew when its time for the subscriptions to roll around next month..  it says I can go into the account settings and turn it off, but I can't figure out exactly how to do that.  Does anyone know?

I grabbed the good housekeeping, disney family and the guitar magazine.  First two for me, Guitar for my oldest son .


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

never mind... I found it.  Looks like only the app to get the magazine was free and the mag itself is 2.99 or more, or subscription.  the only free one is the disney, and I can't get it to work right.  You have to set up an account, but it will not let me with out signing up for subscription, but that is exactly what I DONT want.  Why give options for single download then, strange right?  lol.  Gonna look at it some more till I figure it out!


----------

